# These are on my to do list!



## DartonShooter70 (May 2, 2014)

That's some excellent work, right there; you should feel really proud. The eyes are especially beautiful.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

That looks great you do nice work .I'm sure the owner will love it .


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Amazing work


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

that would look awesome no matter where you put it!


----------



## venisonjunky (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks good ! Nice job !


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## Matt D (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, Jordan I sent you a message. If you have any questions, just let me know, thank you.


----------



## NorthMo Archer (Jun 11, 2013)

The only reason I check this section is to look at the new mounts you have done Matt D. You are gifted my friend! You should post more pics in my opinion.


----------

